# Magazines for the Fire



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This press release just landed in my inbox:

*Kindle Fire Newsstand to Offer Over 400 Full-Color Magazines and Newspapers*
_Condé Nast will give all Kindle Fire owners an exclusive free three-month trial of 17 top magazines including Vanity Fair, GQ and Glamour_

SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nov. 11, 2011-- Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMZN) today announced that the Kindle Fire Newsstand will offer over 400 full-color magazines and newspapers. Kindle Fire customers who subscribe before March 1, 2012 will also receive an exclusive free three-month trial of 17 Condé Nast magazines, including Vanity Fair, GQ, WIRED and Glamour. Kindle Fire, which ships next week, is a new class of Kindle that brings the same ease-of-use and deep integration of content that helped Kindle re-invent reading to magazines, movies, TV shows, music, apps, games, books and more. Magazines and newspapers look beautiful on Kindle Fire's 7" vibrant multi-touch color touch-screen that delivers 1024 X 600 pixel resolution at 169 ppi and 16 million colors in high resolution. Kindle Fire Newsstand customers will be able to enjoy their favorite magazines in rich, glossy, full-color from publishers such as Condé Nast, Meredith, and Hearst. Interactive editions with built-in video and audio are also available for many magazines such as Better Homes & Gardens, Allure and Self. To learn more about the Kindle Fire Newsstand, visit http://www.amazon.com/kindlefirenewsstand/?tag=kbpst-20.

"We think Kindle Fire customers will love the beautiful, intuitive reading experience we've built for their favorite magazines such as Us Weekly, The New Yorker, and Reader's Digest," said Russ Grandinetti, Vice President, Kindle Content. "The response from publishers has been overwhelmingly positive and they are excited to make their magazines and newspapers available on Kindle Fire, and we're adding new titles all the time."

"We're excited to work with Amazon to give Kindle Fire owners access to our magazines digitally," said John Loughlin, EVP/GM, Hearst Magazines. "Kindle Fire's beautiful touch-screen creates a great experience for readers, who will be able to enjoy magazines like Cosmopolitan and Esquire in a full-color, glossy format."

"We are very pleased to be working with Amazon and getting our content to an even wider audience," said Monica Ray, Executive Vice President, Consumer Marketing, Condé Nast. "Their Newsstand will provide the kind of access and ease-of-use consumers value and demand."

"Meredith has worked with Amazon to create Kindle Fire optimized interactive apps, so readers can enjoy videos, how-to diagrams and more while reading magazines like Better Homes & Gardens and Parents," said Liz Schimel, Chief Digital Officer, Meredith. "We think readers will love the experience of discovering our magazines in this new way on Kindle Fire's beautiful full-color touch-screen."

Kindle Fire offers more than 18 million movies, TV shows, songs, books, magazines, apps and games, as well as free storage in the Amazon Cloud, Whispersync for books and movies, a 14.6 ounce design that's easy to hold with one hand, vibrant color touch screen, a powerful dual-core processor and Amazon Silk - Amazon's new revolutionary web browser that accelerates the power of the mobile device by using the computing speed and power of the Amazon Web Services Cloud - all for only $199. Customers also enjoy a free month of Amazon Prime giving them access to Prime Instant Video with 13,000 movies and TV shows available for unlimited streaming and the new Kindle Owners' Lending Library where Kindle owners can now choose from thousands of books to borrow for free including more than 100 current and former New York Times Bestsellers - as frequently as a book a month, with no due dates.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

That sounds great. DH is a distance runner, and loves Runner's World. There's a few magazines on there I'd like, too.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm glad to see The New Yorker mentioned as it's currently the only magazine I subscribe to!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

DYB said:


> I'm glad to see The New Yorker mentioned as it's currently the only magazine I subscribe to!


Do you think customers who have a current print subscription will be able to read the New Yoker on the fire without paying any other fees?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

docmama28 said:


> Do you think customers who have a current print subscription will be able to read the New Yoker on the fire without paying any other fees?


Well...I keep getting e-mails from The New Yorker telling me about the free iPad App that allows them to read magazines. I assume it will be the same for the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking the magazines designed specifically for the Fire might be formatted differently than the regular kindle mags.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In general, it seems that people who have print subscriptions can access stuff through the iPad apps for free, hopefully it will be the same for the Fire.  I would expect so.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I keep hoping to see People listed..


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Remember, this is android. Amazon isnt your only choice, you have Zinio too. Still no People tho...

http://www.amazon.com/Zinio-LLC/dp/B00659DAIE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1321081786&sr=1-1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently Time, Inc and Amazon haven't reached a deal yet. If you want to contact Time to tell them to get off their duff, here's the email:
[email protected]

Article about it, and the magazine deals in general
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2011/09/29/amazon-inks-magazine-publisher-deals-for-new-kindl/

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The way I feel tonight, with no shipping and being basically blown off by customer support (who tried to assure me that it was the 15th (when I called on Monday) and thus would arrive "tomorrow" (today) the 16th.  when I ordered in the first hour with 1 day shipping..  then I saw the Nook ad with People.. hmmm.  

I did send them an email.


----------

